# Deppenkapostrophal?



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,trt1m1/panorama/artikel/790/81709/
"Sieg des Deppenapostroph's"


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

http://www.spiegel.de/jahreschronik/0,1518,330671,00.html


> Die Galerie des Grauen's
> 
> Willkommen in Dok'tor Caligari's Horror-Cabine't! "Zwiebelfisch"-Leser haben zur Kamera gegriffen und die Häkchen-Plage in deutschen Landen dokumentiert. Sehen Sie hier eine Auswahl der katastrophalsten Apostrophierungen, die von Autos, Schildern oder Plakaten prangen, und wählen Sie Ihren Favoriten!


----------



## Juri (1 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Also mich stört's nicht mit den Apostrophierungen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Juri schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich stört's nicht mit den Apostrophierungen.


Richtig ist's ja auch in Ordnung... Wenn man's aber falsch macht, wird's zur Plag'


----------



## Heiko (1 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Juri schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich stört's nicht mit den Apostrophierungen.


Mich schon.


----------



## Juri (1 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



> Wenn man's aber falsch macht, wird's zur Plag'


Falsch stört's mich auch nich't.


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Juri schrieb:
			
		

> Falsch stört's mich auch nich't.


Wenn einer nicht in der Lage ist, ein Schild richtig zu schreiben, dann sollte er vielleicht nen 
anderen Beruf wählen als grade Schildermaler...


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer nicht in der Lage ist, ein Schild richtig zu schreiben, dann sollte er vielleicht nen
> anderen Beruf wählen als grade Schildermaler...


----------



## Greenhorn (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Das muß ja nicht unbedingt der Schildermaler sein. Kann auch sein, dass der Kunde es UNBEDINGT SO haben will und nicht anders.

Wess' Brot ich ess, dess' Lied ich sing ...


----------



## Avor (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Wer Blickfang braucht, soll ihn doch gerne haben.  
Zumindest ist es mal kein "Denglischmischmasch". der ärgert mich mehr. 


Gruß Avor


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Blickfang braucht, soll ihn doch gerne haben.
> Zumindest ist es mal kein "Denglischmischmasch". der ärgert mich mehr.


Hallo Avor,

du (und deine Mitstreiter) sorgen ja wenigstens für eine Traditionspflege deutscher 
Sprache in heiterer und erbaulicher Form hier im Forum :thumb: 

Was den Blickfang betrifft: die Email-SMS-Gesellschaft nimmt das bestimmt schon nicht mal mehr  wahr.
Rechtschreibung ist eine  aussterbende Tugend....

Gruß
tf


----------



## News (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Oft anzutreffen in Online-Shops oder bei Abo-Andrehern sind ja auch die Allgemeinen Geschäftsdingsbums im Deppenplural:
*AGB's* :cry: 
http://www.google.de/search?q=agb's


----------



## johinos (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Rechtschreibung ist eine  aussterbende Tugend....


Wovür auch:

Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.

Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.


----------



## technofreak (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.
> 
> Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.


Und jetzt schick das  mal durch eine Texterkennungssoftware 

tf


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Ehct ksras! Das ghet wicklirh!


----------



## Avor (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Aber in jedem Fall verständlicher als unser vielgepriesenes Behörden-uind Juristendeutsch.

Oder manche "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen´s"

Gruß Avor


----------



## Stardust (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber in jedem Fall verständlicher als unser vielgepriesenes Behörden-uind Juristendeutsch.
> 
> Oder manche "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen´s"
> 
> Gruß Avor



Oder Bedienungsanleitungen´s


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				Stardust schrieb:
			
		

> Oder Bedienungsanleitungen´s


Doppelte Mehrzahl, sowas schreiben nicht mal Apostrophaler, wie ich.


----------



## Adele (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Nun ja, aber immer noch nicht so übel, wie die verniedlichenden Worthülsen, die uns gerade Politiker oder Vorstandsvorsitzende so gerne um die Ohren hauen, sprich: Unsinnswörter wie etwa Humankapital, Gewinnoptimierung, Rentnerschwemme,  Personalentsorgung, Entlassungsproduktivität, Freisetzung........

Dann doch lieber ab und an ein kleines falsches Apostrop´ h


----------



## Greenhorn (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

.... oder "Reformen" ... *grusel*


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*



			
				johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Wovür auch:
> 
> Gmäeß eneir Sutide eneir elgnihcesn Uvinisterät, ist es nchit witihcg in wlecehr Rneflogheie die Bstachuebn in eneim Wrot snid, das ezniige was wcthiig ist, ist dsas der estre und der leztte Bstabchue an der ritihcegn Pstoiion snid.
> 
> Der Rset knan ein ttoaelr Bsinöldn sien, tedztorm knan man ihn onhe Pemoblre lseen. Das ist so, wiel wir nciht jeedn Bstachuebn enzelin leesn, snderon das Wrot als gseatems.


Es gibt Leute, die können das sogar mit dem Mund.
Meistens haben die Hose in Zeltgröße an, bisweilen ein Bein weiter hochgekrempelt als das andere, dazu ein viel zu großes T-Shirt und eine Basecap, die ca. 120° aus der Richtung ist.
Wenn die den Mund aufmachen, dann klingt das so wie Dein Text.

Und ich denke mir dann "bleib ruhig, wenn Darwin Recht hat, sterben wir eh aus". Und das schlimme daran ist: es wäre vermutlich sogar besser...


----------



## Adele (3 August 2006)

*AW: Deppenkapostrophal?*

Kann ich auch.......
Braucht aber reichlich Rotwein oder Ähnliches. Bloß das mit der Übersetzng wird dann ein wenig schwierig......


Adele


----------

